# New Dell Inspiron 3668 - crashing issues



## Elbiglou (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a new PC. 2 weeks old at longest.

2-3 times has not come out of sleep. Have had to hold power button to power down. It has come back up seemingly fine. The last issue was, i actually tried to shut it down myself after working on it. It seemed to be working fine and shutting down ok. Got a message saying "to save your work click cancel and go back". I hit cancel to see if there were anything needing to be saved or stopped. Instead, i got a second message stating, "Shut down blocked". Then seemed to have froze. I shut it down holding the power button. Upon start up, it gave me the option to check windows repair, or something like that. I went ahead and ran it and it said, windows repair could not repair your PC. I went and ahead and started it up normally, i noticed that Firefox tried to recover the previous sessions. I have noticed firefox crashing a few times as well.

I ran Malwarebytes threat scan, no issues. I checked malware bytes reports and noticed there were two websites blocked recently, WWW.CONVERTPDFSNOW.COM. Which i do not recall using, will have to ask my daughter if she was trying to use that.

I thought it was unusual for the new PC to not come out of sleep mode so many times now.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7400 CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8100 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 630, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 917 GB (862 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 07KY25
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled (i believe this disabled is because it came with McAfee???)


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Uninstall McAfee, third party anti-viruses are known to have incompatibilities with Windows 10. See if there are any improvements


----------



## Elbiglou (Jan 31, 2012)

Uninstalled McAfee and turned on Windows Defender... So far so good... Will see if happens again. 

I have Malwarebytes premium running as well. Should i keep that, and is there any other protection i should be using? I am used to using Firefox as default browser, is that still a good idea with Windows 10? 

thank you!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Firefox is OK. Browsers do not affect Windows like security programs. 

Malwarebytes v3 is a full fledged anti-virus program unlike v2 Free, which is a on-demand scanner.


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

I'd also strongly suggest adding uBlock Origin (spelled just that way) as a Firefox addon. It's the best adblocker out there I've found.


----------

